# Semana Santa



## twiglet22 (Jul 19, 2014)

Can anyone tell me about Semana Santa in Campo de Gibraltar please. Are all the shops open all week or are there restricted opening hours? Also are the restaurants open and which days are Public Holidays etc? Sorry if this has been discussed before, but haven't been able to find any info.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

twiglet22 said:


> Can anyone tell me about Semana Santa in Campo de Gibraltar please. Are all the shops open all week or are there restricted opening hours? Also are the restaurants open and which days are Public Holidays etc? Sorry if this has been discussed before, but haven't been able to find any info.


Can't tell you specifically about Campo de Gibraltar, but the public holidays are normally the Thursday and Good Friday. Shops will be closed (although some small local ones plus bakeries will be open) but restaurants should be open. Other than those days, everything should be open as normal all week.


----------



## twiglet22 (Jul 19, 2014)

Many thanks. Have heard so much about how everything comes to a complete halt, but I suppose that's only in cities such as Seville and Malaga. Won't rush off to do a "big shop" tomorrow now.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm "next door" to the Campo de Gibraltar. It's pretty much how Lynn describes it. The biggest inconvenience is the road closures while the processions are on - there is one every day during the week, starting this Sunday (Palm Sunday). It usually rains too!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Also remember that there is no "Easter Monday" here, the day after Easter Sunday is a normal day.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

twiglet22 said:


> Many thanks. Have heard so much about how everything comes to a complete halt, but I suppose that's only in cities such as Seville and Malaga. Won't rush off to do a "big shop" tomorrow now.


You probably won't be able to do a big shop tomorrow. It's a national holiday...... San Jose. Fathers Day.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> You probably won't be able to do a big shop tomorrow. It's a national holiday...... San Jose. Fathers Day.


Shops here in Andalucia certainly aren't closed tomorrow (only next Thursday and Friday). Is San Jose just a Valencian holiday?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> Shops here in Andalucia certainly aren't closed tomorrow (only next Thursday and Friday). Is San Jose just a Valencian holiday?


El día de padre is usually only locally observed (i.e. it is 'local decrees' that determine the level of observance.) Here, it is observed but in Alaclá, a few miles away it isn't. 

For those of you who have been wondering why people with the name 'José' are called Pepe: José, as you know is Joseph the ****tive father of Jesús so in Spanish it is "Padre ****tivo" which shortened becomes 'PP' and said out loud become Pe Pe.


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

In Catalonia, tomorrow isn't a holiday.

Over Easter, we have Friday 24th as a national holiday and Monday 28th as a regional holiday. Thursday 23rd isn't officially a holiday, although some workplaces have tagged on an extra day's holiday to make it a longer weekend.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> For those of you who have been wondering why people with the name 'José' are called Pepe: José, as you know is Joseph the ****tive father of Jesús so in Spanish it is "Padre ****tivo" which shortened becomes 'PP' and said out loud become Pe Pe.


You learn something every day!

Can you explain how Francisco became Paco?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> You learn something every day!
> 
> Can you explain how Francisco became Paco?


St Francis of Assisi was the father of the Franciscan Order and his name written by the order in Latin is *Pa*ter *Co*mmunitatis so taking the first syllables and joining them together you get Paco


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> Shops here in Andalucia certainly aren't closed tomorrow (only next Thursday and Friday). Is San Jose just a Valencian holiday?


Not just Valencian afaik - maybe not a 'Red' day nationally though


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> Not just Valencian afaik - maybe not a 'Red' day nationally though


I did read today that it's a public holiday in La Herradura, down the coast from us in Granada province, because San Jose is the patron saint of the town. So similar to here when we have the San Miguel feria in September, and Torre del Mar which has a Santa Ana public holiday in August. I know the Dia del Padre has never been a public holiday here, or the Dia de la Madre for that matter.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> You probably won't be able to do a big shop tomorrow. It's a national holiday...... San Jose. Fathers Day.


I don't think it's anything to do with being San Jose but because of the Vallencian Fallas.


----------

